# Quel serveur mail me conseillez vous?

## rafailowski

je voudrais installer un serveur mail... lequel me conseillez vous... votre expérience en la matière m'interesse beaucoup .....

merci .

----------

## meyerm

Qmail!  :Smile: 

C'est tres eprove, sur (=securite?) et facile. Mais tu dois le compile (quel est le mot francais?) toi-meme.

----------

## dioxmat

ca depend de ce que tu veux sur le point de vue de la securite, de la simplicite et de l'efficacite.

sendmail, qmail, differents clones legers de sendmail... tu as le choix :)Last edited by dioxmat on Mon Sep 09, 2002 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Olivier

Perso j'utilise sendmail  :Smile: 

----------

## rafailowski

merci pour vos reponses... Qmail à l'air d'etre ce qu'il me faut.....  :Smile: 

merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

 *rafailowski wrote:*   

> merci pour vos reponses... Qmail à l'air d'etre ce qu'il me faut..... 

 

Si ca veut dire que tu preneras qmail: tres bien!  :Wink: 

----------

## guillaume

c'est le trio gagnant.  :Smile: )

Cordailement,

Guillaume

Zap+

----------

## pounard

perso j' utilise exim, marche tres bien, sans pbm...

sinon nivo simplicité postfix est pas mal et marceh tres bien aussi !!!

----------

## px

j'aime bien le combo postfix + webmin, c pas trop compliqué

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'utilise avec bonheur postfix + fetchmail.

Relativement simple à configurer mais très puissant!

----------

## Atreillou

pour ma part, sendmail   mais il est assez lourd a utiliser.

je vais bientot y rajouter cyrus imap.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour l'IMAP, je me suis tourné vers courier-imapd et je l'ai trouvé très simple à mettre en place.

Le seul "inconvénient" est que je ne pense pas qu'il gére les utilisateurs virtuels...

----------

## Atreillou

ici je me suis penché vers cyrus car c celui utilisé au boulot, et il me faut donc apprendre à l'utiliser  :  il a plusieurs avantages mais semble assez compliqué à mettre en place.

Le tout sera couplé à l'antivirus de messagerie sophos.

----------

## bsod

Courier imap gère les utilisateurs virtuels via MySQL (et peutt-être autrement j'ai pas cherché)  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ouais mais bon, installer MySQL juste pour gérer les utilisateurs virtuels, ça me paraît un peu lourd.

Surtout que je n'ai que 4 utilisateurs pour IMAP, ça reste donc très raisonnable  :Smile: 

----------

## bsod

Regarde : http://www.inter7.com/courierimap/INSTALL.html#userdb

Il gère les utilisateurs virtuels dans un simple fichier à plat.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Effectivement, ça m'a déja l'air plus simple.

Il n'empêche que je vais rester au bon vieux système de 1 compte=1 utilisateur. Ca a le mérite d'être simple à mettre en place pour un petit nombre d'utilisateurs et de permettre éventuellement à ces personnes de se logger à la machine pour du ftp ou ce genre de choses...

----------

